# Not One Damn Dime Day



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Since our religious leaders will not speak out against the war in Iraq,
since our political leaders don't have the moral courage to oppose it,
since Bush is wasting 40 MILLION dollars on his inauguration party... while the soldiers have inadequate armor and too few of them to
create or maintain peace in Iraq...

Inauguration Day, Thursday, January 20th, 2005 is "Not One Damn Dime Day" in America.

On "Not One Damn Dime Day" those who oppose what is happening in our name in Iraq can speak up with a 24-hour national boycott of all forms of consumer spending.

During "Not One Damn Dime Day" please don't spend money. Not one damn dime for gasoline. Not one damn dime for necessities or for impulse purchases. Not one damn dime for anything for 24 hours.

On "Not One Damn Dime Day," please boycott Wal-Mart, Kmart, HEB, Target, 7-11, supermarkets, liquor stores/bars, movie theaters, etc etc
etc... Not even Starbucks.

Please don't go to the mall or the local convenience store. Please don't buy any fast food (or any groceries at all for that matter).

For 24 hours, please do what you can to shut the retail economy down.

The object is simple. Remind the people in power that the war in Iraq
is immoral and illegal; that they are responsible for starting it and that it is their responsibility to stop it.

"Not One Damn Dime Day" is to remind them, too, that they work for the
people of the United States of America, not for the international
corporations and K Street lobbyists who represent the corporations and
funnel cash into American politics.

"Not One Damn Dime Day" is about supporting the troops. The
politicians put the troops in harm's way.

Now 1,200 brave young Americans and (some estimate) 100,000 Iraqis have died. The politicians owe our troops a plan - a way to come home.

There's no rally to attend. No marching to do. No left or right wing
agenda to rant about. On "Not One Damn Dime Day" you take action by doing nothing.

You open your mouth by keeping your wallet closed.

For 24 hours, nothing gets spent, not one damn dime, to remind our
religious leaders and our politicians of their moral responsibility to end the war in Iraq and give America back to the people.
*
Please share this email with as many people as possible.*


----------



## Wilhemina (Dec 26, 2001)

Will spread the word. Thanks
AM


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I have posted this everywhere I can think of. Thanks.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Can you use food stamps?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Can you use food stamps?








That's like a double snup to Bushco, lol


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i am in, but just one question. my friend is holding a benefit for women against military maddness, vets for peace can i still go?
maya


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

my friend is holding a benefit for women against military maddness, vets for peace can i still go?
I think I must be getting confused about this day.

As long as you had gassed up in advance, can't you *go* places?


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

I think you can still go places. Just don't buy anything.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Sounds good.

Perhaps we could also collect our unused and unneeded clutter and *donate* it on 20 Jan.

db


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.notonedamndime.com
Here is a website on it.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Sent to friends and family.

I don't think of a benefit as commerce, for what my opinion is worth. As long as they're not buying That Day.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

loftmama that's my uncle and aunt zip. the universe does crazy things sometimes.
maya


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

maya - it's a great zip, funky nieghborhoods - supposedly the most diverse in texas??? or something like that??? i don't know. 78704peace is the local motto.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Also:

www.notoneredcent.com


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

This USMC family will pass...thanks for the info.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Has anyone here given any thought as to how this will affect small business owners?

Also, as one of my acquaintances pointed out, there is no real lasting effect to this sort of protest. All it means is that the lines at the grocery store and gas station will be horrendously long the day before and day after.

There's a whole page on this at Snopes.com.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/war/not1dime.asp

_"....the suggested scheme is one of the least effective forms of symbolic protest one could devise: it literally proposes that people do nothing, and doing nothing generates little, if any, publicity or news coverage." - Snopes_


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

You know, even if it makes no difference, I feel better about trying to do something. Does it mean I won't buy those groceries/gas at all? Of course not. In my family, we try hard to not consume so much stuff anyway, so it probably won't make much difference in the scheme of things. We try hard to support local businesses/owners, etc. We research our buying options as much as possible.

Sort of like "civil disobedience" only instead of not paying our taxes, we're just not consuming for a day and wearing black. A weird form of free speech perhaps, but truly, it doesn't hurt anybody and I like that I'm making a difference even if it's only on a very small, personal level.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
You know, even if it makes no difference, I feel better about trying to do something.

Well, I guess I agree with the Snopes folks. I don't see this sort of protest as doing _something_..... it's more like doing _nothing_. It won't attract any attention from the corporate giants who support Bush.... they can do without sales for a day and still be rolling in dough. It won't get any media coverage, either.

But it *will* "make a difference" to the Mom and Pop down the street. No sales for a day can really hurt them.

I'm not saying that you are one of these people, but I think lots of folks jump on the bandwagon without giving much thought to the matter. That's all.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

I disagree. I could be wrong, of course, but I think the kind of person who cares about not spending a dime is the kind of person who particularly does not want to hurt the mom and pop business. In fact, I would bet that most of the no-damn-dime folks will make sure they do support the mom and pop business the day before or after and mainly are withholding from the large corporations. Still, not that it will get any media coverage or make a difference.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

BUMP! Today is the day.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I read the Snopes article too, but I don't see how this will hurt small businesses if the purchases that might have been made today are made on a different day. I've never heard of a business doing its bookkeeping on a day by day basis. Bills such as rent and utilities are paid monthly. Reciepts and such are generally done on a monthly basis too. When I was on the board of the local ambulance company, we got monthly reports from the manager, not dailies.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

No money's getting spent over here today! Not at Wal-Mart or mom-n-pop's store. You might notice from talking to them that a lot of small business people voted for Bush. I am not particularly interested in subsidizing them, either. Where we choose to make our purchases can be a political statement, too!


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

From the way I understand it, NODDD does not hurt small, independent businesses at all. The point is to not make purchases today- it is not to never make a purchase. So something I would have typically bought at the local used bookstore I either got on Wednesday or I will get tomorrow. Businesses rarely live day-to-day (although I know a few who are scraping by week-to-week). I live in a large urban area and there are a few smaller businesses that are offering people discounts on wed/fri and doing teach-in's today.

As far as the snopes thing, well, it's interesting how people who aren't doing anything feel the need to tell those of us that *are doing something* that our actions don't matter.....







I'm not too concerned with what snopes thinks honestly.....Nonaction *IS* action.....silence is powerful and action isn't just defined by those in power. For years, women (as one example) have "resisted" in ways that may not have looked like "action" or "active resistance" but were vital to revolutions nonetheless............


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

I made it happen with no money leaving my wallet


----------



## ErikaDP (Jan 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdgirl*
I made it happen with no money leaving my wallet









Same Here!


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilhomegrownmama*
it's interesting how people who aren't doing anything feel the need to tell those of us that *are doing something* that our actions don't matter.....







I'm not too concerned with what snopes thinks honestly.....Nonaction *IS* action.....silence is powerful and action isn't just defined by those in power. For years, women (as one example) have "resisted" in ways that may not have looked like "action" or "active resistance" but were vital to revolutions nonetheless............

ITA!









Actually, I think that telling people that their actions/non-actions/choices do not make a difference anyway, is a way of being controlling. And I think it's wrong.


----------



## Katiemare (Jun 19, 2004)

Any indication that the NODDD made an impact, esp. on the big box stores? I am not trying to tell anyone that you (WE, since I boycotted on Thurs. as well) did not 'make a difference' but how loud/soft was our voice?


----------



## sherryh (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, as a small business owner that caters to new and expecting moms in the highly liberal SF Bay Area, I can tell you that I did not notice any difference in sales related to Not One Damn Dime Day. And, given that I rely on those sales to feed and care for my family, I am glad that none of our customers felt it necessary to boycott our business.

Actions like this hit close to home when they affect your livelyhood - might want to think of that next time.


----------

